# Catskills cycling info



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I am thinking about riding in the Catskills area that includes devil’s kitchen. I have found plenty of rides on ride with gps. I am looking info on where I could park with out problems in or around Tannersville. 

Thanks


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*My favorite Catskill ride*

I would park in Woodstock or at a Ashoken Reservoir or even Rosendale and ride all the the way to Devils Kitchen using West Saugerties road.
Check out this 200k ride that starts at Rosendale Stewart's . You car ride the Devils Kitchen instead of the 23A like it is on the map
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13066985
23A , Ashokan Reservoir , Frost Valley and Peakamoose Valley are nice roads for cycling with plenty of climbing.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

lake road near last chance cafe. that is where the gran fondo catskill cyclists park.

but why not simply sign up for devil's kitchen fondo in august. its under $100. $80 if i recall. you get support too. its well worth it.


----------

